# Give your fursona a voice!



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 14, 2009)

I should have thought of this LONG ago! If your fursona could be professionally animated, and you had to pick ANY voice actor, who would it be?
I think Chuck Huber would fit Kit nicely.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 14, 2009)

Um.  Man, that's a toughie.  Erm, I guess Mark Hamill.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 14, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Um.  Man, that's a toughie.  Erm, I guess Mark Hamill.


A few people have said I look a bit like him (or used to).


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm thinking Tom Baker for mine. Or David Tennant.


----------



## Chouette (Oct 14, 2009)

Why get a voice actor for a character who supposed to represent me? 
I'd do the voice acting of course, hurr. :U




(Or Zach Braff or whatever the hell his name is. He's awesome.)


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 14, 2009)

My character wouldn't have one voice, since he wasn't built with a vocoder he would have to construct his sentences from audio files of other people talking. Meaning he'd have at least a dozen different voice at any given time.

If I had to choose an actor, Liam Neeson.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 14, 2009)

Me.  :V


----------



## makmakmob (Oct 14, 2009)

Morgan Freeman.

No, it really wouldn't fit at all, but he's just too fucking awesome to pass up.

Okay, but honestly, I would have thought a virtual representation of me would have my voice, wouldn't it?


----------



## TDK (Oct 14, 2009)

Chris Rock .


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 14, 2009)

An alligator.

They make these awesome growly noises.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 14, 2009)

I would have it as the voice over guy from movie previews


----------



## Morroke (Oct 14, 2009)

I dunno really, since Morroke is a guy it can't be my voice.

But then again the voice I've always given him, doesn't resemble any voice actor I know..


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Oct 14, 2009)

Sam Neill.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 14, 2009)

The Walkin Dude said:


> Sam Neill.



He's awesome.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Oct 14, 2009)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> He's awesome.




My favorite actor, without question.


----------



## Beta Link (Oct 14, 2009)

Doctor Timefox said:


> I'm thinking Tom Baker for mine. Or David Tennant.


Well your fursona is essentially the Doctor; I'd be surprised if you chose anyone else.  Heh, just had to throw that in there.

Well anyway, my fursona was made to represent myself, so naturally, my fursona's voice would be my own.


----------



## Chickenspirit (Oct 14, 2009)

My own voice. It's /my/ fursona, anywyas.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 14, 2009)

I would. Lol. 

Or if that wasn't an option, I guess the chick that plays Android 18's voice in the Funimation version of Dragonball Z.


----------



## Takun (Oct 14, 2009)

Gilbert Gottfried

:3 :3 :3


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 14, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Gilbert Gottfried
> 
> :3 :3 :3



lol awesome.


----------



## Zhael (Oct 14, 2009)

Maybe some kind of mutant crossbreed of Mathew Brodrick and Alan Rickman (if he didn't sound like a down syndrome victim)


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 14, 2009)

Hmm, because I love heavy metal so much, I would have to say, the lead singer of the insanley awesome band: Static-X. I do kinda sound like him in a way.


----------



## Zhael (Oct 14, 2009)

WAITWAITWAIT

Jon Lajoie :3


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 14, 2009)

Uhm.. it's my fursona, so my own voice..?


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Oct 15, 2009)

My voice, i have been told i sound like a mix between Baryy white, The spy from TF2 and some dude from Yugioh.

If it has to be someone else then i'd pick Bootsy Collins hands down.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 15, 2009)

My fursona would sound like me after i gargle some gravel or some shit.


----------



## Xerox2 (Oct 15, 2009)

I don't have a fursona, but if I did, I would get Raphael Sbarge to voice him.


----------



## Nocturne (Oct 15, 2009)

My fursona would sound like like a female sober version of poets fursona that just did coke for the first time and accidently discovered the special brownies.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 15, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> My fursona would sound like me after i gargle some gravel or some shit.



Or some shit? :V


----------



## Nocturne (Oct 15, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Or some shit? :V



<3


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Oct 15, 2009)

Ummm... I guessing me since, well... it's me (but with fangs :3).


----------



## pathfinder118 (Oct 15, 2009)

liam neeson - as my friend once said "oh, thats liam neeson no wonder im getting turned on."


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 15, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> I would have it as the voice over guy from movie previews



Don LaFontaine? Yeah, he'd be good. Too bad he passed away...


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Oct 15, 2009)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> Ummm... I guessing me since, well... it's me (but with fangs :3).



And nicely drawn foot paws.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 15, 2009)

Gillian Anderson.

This thread is a great idea, btw.


----------



## SpartaDog (Oct 15, 2009)

I can't say my voice, since Mavain is seemingly male....I always pictured him with a deep yet soft voice. It would have a slight hiss to it, being he's a snake...

OOH! Maybe the guy who voiced the faun in Pan's Labyrinth? I don't know his name.....And, yknow, in English, and....not with a Spanish accent.


----------



## Snack (Oct 15, 2009)

Lauren Bacall.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 15, 2009)

Dan Green


----------



## KaiFox (Oct 15, 2009)

Danny Masterson, most likely. Haven't given it much thought, though.


----------



## Telnac (Oct 15, 2009)

Oh, that's easy: James Earl Jones.  How can the voice masterpiece behind Darth Vader go wrong?

And yes, this is a fantastic thread!


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Oct 15, 2009)

Doctor Timefox said:


> And nicely drawn foot paws.



Thank... you?


----------



## Qoph (Oct 15, 2009)

Jeremy Irons. (Scar in The Lion King)

"I'm surrounded by IDIOTS..."  fits so well right now <3 (as in school, not here).


----------



## JMAA (Oct 16, 2009)

To be exactly like in the concept of my 2 characters...
Jack: Rupert Evans (John Myers from Hellboy)
Ainhander: Doug Jones (Abe Sapiens from Hellboy)


----------



## Barak (Oct 16, 2009)

Hugh Laurie

Just fucking badass


----------



## Takeshi (Oct 16, 2009)

Banjo Ginga.

But I've no idea what that guy sounds like in English so I got Vin Diesel as an alternative.


----------



## Lasair (Oct 16, 2009)

Well i'd either have

Liam Neeson acting like he did in 'Michael Collins'

Ken Lally in his best Albert Wesker style

Or me, of course ;3


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 21, 2009)

the guy who did sgt forge from halo wars


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Oct 22, 2009)

Let's see... Myself, of course, though if not me then I'd like to Richard Steven Horowitz play my fursona.

His annoying, energetic voice fits my annoying, energetic character. :3


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 22, 2009)

I would have to say myself or Sam Elliott
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rmw5g_WQpM


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 22, 2009)

I would give a cute nice anime voice but that is going too far.
I think my voice with 80% pitch will be great.


----------



## DarkChaos (Oct 22, 2009)

Tom Kenny.

Definitely Tom Kenny.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 22, 2009)

That old asian dude with white hair that's always on shows about the universe? =3

This guy!


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 22, 2009)

Nargle said:


> That old asian dude with white hair that's always on shows about the universe? =3
> 
> This guy!



Oh my god. Nargle

That is fucking awesome. 

Now I want Neil DeGrasse Tyson as my character's voice.


----------



## Geek (Oct 22, 2009)

I simply feminize my voice using my iPhone... Or change to T-pain.


----------



## Azure (Oct 22, 2009)

Don LaFontaine.

Fuck yeah


----------



## Altamont (Oct 26, 2009)

I'd have to say my Altamont has a Hugh-Jackman quality about his voice, alothough with a little more of a "youth"-twist on it.


----------



## MaltedMilkBrawls (Oct 26, 2009)

Chris Rock
Don Knotts
or me :3


----------



## Nargle (Oct 26, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Oh my god. Nargle
> 
> That is fucking awesome.
> 
> Now I want Neil DeGrasse Tyson as my character's voice.



'Kay now imagine a little magpie looking up at you and saying "The universe is full of endless possibilities."

Lol, we could be science buddies.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 27, 2009)

Pete Seeger.


----------



## BackwardsButterfly (Oct 27, 2009)

My bat would sound like Vienna Teng

My panda would sound like...:think: Amano Tsukiko maybe...

both musicians I know :wrist:


----------



## Shadow (Oct 27, 2009)

I use my voice in an alternate style for Jestre.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Oct 27, 2009)

Dr. Clayton Forester or John Lithgow.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Oct 27, 2009)

Ummm. Hard to say but my pick is Kate Beckinsale.


----------



## Faux (Oct 28, 2009)

My own voice. LOL.
Buttttt ... a celebrity?
Ellen Page. :I


----------



## Moxie Sideshow (Oct 31, 2009)

For my male fursona, possibly Paul Giamatti.

For my female fursona, Thora Birch.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 31, 2009)

Kanye west.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Oct 31, 2009)

Myself for Felix, Shawnee Smith for Lucy.


----------



## AuraTwilight (Nov 6, 2009)

I usually voice my characters myself (having done voice acting for projects involving them and whatnot), but if I had to pick someone else...well, I'm not sure about everyone else, but Paimon would have to be Vic Mognogna, since my ideal options (Aya Hirano or Yui Horie's alternate universe male dopplegangers) are kinda impossible.


----------



## Riptor (Nov 6, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-FFH-x29S6w

Like Coop (the fat one with the blond hair), only slightly higher pitched.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 6, 2009)

MY VOICE WOULD BE ...mine.


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Nov 6, 2009)

Either me or Peter Davison.


----------



## Vatz (Nov 7, 2009)

For most of my female fursonas I'd go with the woman who did Sarah Connor in T2, and for most of my male fursonas I'd probably go with Nicholas Cage.


----------



## Snack (Nov 7, 2009)

That black guy from Rise of the Lycans.


----------



## TheoWolf (Nov 7, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> Kanye west.


Kanye ish a gay fish lol


----------



## Vatz (Nov 8, 2009)

Snack said:


> That black guy from Rise of the Lycans.


 

If you've actually seen that movie, then please go exorcise yourself now.


----------



## Snack (Nov 8, 2009)

Vatz said:


> If you've actually seen that movie, then please go exorcise yourself now.




Brb, exorcising self now.


----------



## Ackslawsin (Nov 9, 2009)

Me, obviously.


----------



## Brandi (Nov 9, 2009)

She'd have my voice ^^;


----------



## Lewi (Nov 9, 2009)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I should have thought of this LONG ago! If your fursona could be professionally animated, and you had to pick ANY voice actor, who would it be?
> I think Chuck Huber would fit Kit nicely.


 
Ewan McGregor =D I could just imagine Lewi with Ewan McGregor's voice. OR, Lewi replacing Ewan McGregor's roll in Moulin Rouge, but with the same voice. When we're watching Moulin Rouge in school, I'm SO imagining that =D


----------



## Gaybriel (Nov 10, 2009)

He has a voice, though it differs slightly from mine.

I gave him a bit more of a feminine tone from my normal, more masculine, speaking/singing voice, to match his personality - quiet, reserved, but showing an ephemeral amount of promiscuous behavior in his singing. The link is the perfect example of this. I really want to use this voice more often in terms of speaking when I'm in character at a con or something. He's a lot of fun to mess around with. c:


----------



## Waggable (Nov 16, 2009)

Paws down Malcolm McDowell! I'd want him to sound like he did when he played Alex in A Clockwork Orange. My furry character would speak in Nadsat. My friends and I used to speak entirely in Nadsat back in highschool. It was hilarious. 

Viddy well me brothers, viddy well ^.^


----------



## DynDasE (Nov 16, 2009)

I would voice mine myself,but in Japanese if possible.


----------



## Barak (Nov 16, 2009)

Ray William Johnson


----------



## bloobyrd18 (Nov 16, 2009)

I'd pick Samuel Jackson for my character.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 16, 2009)

Dan Green


----------



## uryu788 (Nov 16, 2009)

myself?


----------



## MichaelFoster (Nov 16, 2009)

People say I sound like the guy who played Gambit (i think that's his name) off of the new XMen movie. Now! My fursona, Nollie, sounds like the guy who says "go f*** yourself" on the end of "intro" off of The Quick Brown Fox's self-titled album. But since nobody's gonna go look for that, he sounds like a tomboy.


----------



## kusanagi-sama (Nov 16, 2009)

Beta Link said:


> Well anyway, my fursona was made to represent myself, so naturally, my fursona's voice would be my own.



Same here, my fursona represents me, so my fursona would have my voice.


----------



## Xx WoLF (Nov 16, 2009)

Billy Murray-The guy that does Captain Price in the Modern Warfare franchise.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Nov 16, 2009)

Robert Pattenson from Twilight! Not the British voice though. The Edward Cullen one!


----------



## SpartaDog (Nov 16, 2009)

I already mentioned Mavain, but I've got a dragon character that's meant to sound like Iorek from the Golden Compass, so I guess Ian McKellan would do it.


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Nov 16, 2009)

I would have say Linkara from A Top Of The Four Wall.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 17, 2009)

Aaron Dismuke, voice actor for Alphonse Elric from Full Metal Alchemist.


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 17, 2009)

Karen Saltus, professional voice-over artist - [MP3 sample of her voice.]


----------



## Yrr (Nov 17, 2009)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> and you had to pick ANY voice actor, who would it be?


Me, I guess.

Should be pretty obvious.


----------



## Spec (Nov 24, 2009)

thatÂ´s easy IÂ´ll choose Fernando Ribeiro the vocalist of Moonspell


----------



## Frayah (Nov 24, 2009)

My fursona, my voice.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Nov 25, 2009)

Jason Schwartzman! He's got a cute voice. He's not cute though... If my fursona was a black girl, it'd be Woopie Goldberg! I also have to nominate Morgan Freeman, Bill Cosby, or Louis Armstrong. Or Ellen Page as my rule 63.


----------



## Jack (Nov 28, 2009)

myself.


----------



## foxmusk (Nov 28, 2009)

richard horvitz


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 28, 2009)

Hey! I grow a face, and everybody starts posting again!


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Nov 28, 2009)

Michelle Ruff ^^


----------



## Blaze Cheetah (Nov 28, 2009)

Considering how much my Fursona(s) are based off my own personality, I wouldn't let anyone else voice them.

Besides, I consider myself a half-decent actor.  I swear, I was the only one in my english classes in high school that didn't read in monotone ><


----------



## MichaelFoster (Nov 28, 2009)

Eric Anderson. We sound a lot alike, and the characters he tends to play act as I do.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Nov 29, 2009)

*Kelsey Grammar*

(Actually, me doing an impression of a cultured voice.)


----------



## SpartaDog (Nov 30, 2009)

SirRob said:


> Aaron Dismuke, voice actor for Alphonse Elric from Full Metal Alchemist.



I love your fursona now.


----------



## Kegawa (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm tempted to say liam neeson just because he's awesome, but i think i'd have to go with..Ewan McGregor


----------



## Senora Kitty (Dec 9, 2009)

I would love for her to be voiced by Colleen Clinkenbeard. Funny name I know. But if you know who she is then you know she has done many popular voices in the anime scene.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colleen_Clinkenbeard


----------



## Baako (Dec 9, 2009)

Brian Blessed! >=3


----------



## Sielu Kekale Ikuinen (Dec 11, 2009)

For now, I would have to say Terrance Zdunich. He's the actor who not only played the Graverobber in Repo! The Genetic Opera, but is also one of the co-directors for the stage play of Repo!


----------

